# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Urime per acc o @^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^,

## BaBa

@^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^, 


tani e pash posht ne forum qe te paskan shtu me acc :shkelje syri: 


ajde e gezofsh re !

me ne fund eu bane dhe ti roje chati he ?!

ke flliq shoqnin nradh tpar, dhe veten nradh 2  :perqeshje: 


 o ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^ po qe burr ti po burr aman e ban i fllod per baben se sa her tkam pershendet e mban men (:

ahhahhahahhahahaha

ajd shnet  :shkelje syri:

----------


## mardjola

c`eshte fllod ?

----------


## BaBa

> c`eshte fllod ?




eshte nje gradacel,
 ku m'blidhet i gjith populli per ta pare  :shkelje syri:  :ngerdheshje:  L()L

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> eshte nje gradacel,
>  ku m'blidhet i gjith populli per ta pare  L()L


BaBa ne radh te Par te Flm per urimin dhe ne radh te dyt 
shoqeris skam ci bej una se jaan ber si te shpis femijes me ato 
floode  :perqeshje:

----------


## Flori

> c`eshte fllod ?


Fllodi esht vllai i Gërdecit

----------

BaBa (04-07-2014)

----------


## King_Arthur

> Fllodi esht vllai i Gërdecit


*hahhahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

o babe kur do hyjme noi dite ne chat ne te bejme nje gerdec te ri :P*

----------


## bledikorcari

pse e genjeni cupen ore?
moj mardjola,fllodi e ka prejardhjen nga bagdati dhe u arratis qe andej dhe ka erdhur ne chatin ketu perkohesisht  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

urime urime jo keq njoni;-)

----------


## BaBa

> *hahhahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
> 
> o babe kur do hyjme noi dite ne chat ne te bejme nje gerdec te ri :P*




tani dhe lek tme japin syj ma ne chat, se mora vesh sa vler kishte .{humbje kohe}


king u ba gerdeci i njohur tani ne gjith boten he lool 

 shqiperia na gerdeci u njohe se sdishin ku ishim ne shqiptaret  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *suada*

*Miri ta gezosh shume aop por skeme ja pa hajer sa ja kane pare te gjithe 

Ps: BaBa myte fare looool, gerdec beje*

----------

BaBa (04-07-2014)

----------


## King_Arthur

> tani dhe lek tme japin syj ma ne chat, se mora vesh sa vler kishte .{humbje kohe}
> 
> 
> king u ba gerdeci i njohur tani ne gjith boten he lool 
> 
>  shqiperia na gerdeci u njohe se sdishin ku ishim ne shqiptaret



shi si ben ky sikur sja ka idene cfare cati 
ore une po them te hyme sa te bejme nje gerdec te madh ne chat te pershendesim @^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^, per op qe mori  :ngerdheshje: 

pastaj dihet ne shqiptareve tani na thote jeni nga shteti i gerdecit  :perqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

po rri se skam nerva ma per chat se po shohe livescoren se kam van ja ca lek te holla mka ik trruri  :ngerdheshje:  
 po pres romen dhe interin  te fitojne  :ngerdheshje: 


suada, e ke msuar notin tpakten  :perqeshje:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> po rri se skam nerva ma per chat se po shohe livescoren se kam van ja ca lek te holla mka ik trruri  
>  po pres romen dhe interin  te fitojne 
> 
> 
> suada, e ke msuar notin tpakten


futu futu po ta mbajti se te kap scripti se e kam script te pa par 
hahahahahahaha

----------


## King_Arthur

> po rri se skam nerva ma per chat se po shohe livescoren se kam van ja ca lek te holla mka ik trruri  
>  po pres romen dhe interin  te fitojne 
> 
> 
> suada, e ke msuar notin tpakten



*hahhahaa paske fillu dhe llotot lol , une rashe rehat i lashe se ketu te une ska . 
ketu ka gara me kuaj , basketboll , futboll amerikan , keto sme pelqejne  vetem ne nje lokal ku ka shqiptare ka lloto po jo me 1x2 po te gjesh 10 ndeshje ne koke me gola sa dalin , keshtu une sluaj fare .*

----------


## King_Arthur

> futu futu po ta mbajti se te kap scripti se e kam script te pa par 
> hahahahahahaha


ku ka radar te kapi baben re , ai i corienton te gjithe  :perqeshje:

----------


## BaBa

> *hahhahaa paske fillu dhe llotot lol , une rashe rehat i lashe se ketu te une ska . 
> ketu ka gara me kuaj , basketboll , futboll amerikan , keto sme pelqejne  vetem ne nje lokal ku ka shqiptare ka lloto po jo me 1x2 po te gjesh 10 ndeshje ne koke me gola sa dalin , keshtu une sluaj fare .*



po ca thua ti re te gjesh 10 ndeshje ne koke i bie te ket halla b0l3 dashi  :perqeshje: 


o king po lere se e ka rahat bim bum bam, 24 ore ne chat e ke tani ngaqe e ka me qef ja 1 muaj aop-in hahahahaha

ta shohesh na syt o corjentu ai LOOL


PS: o bim bum bam , mos me provoko  :perqeshje:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> ku ka radar te kapi baben re , ai i corienton te gjithe


esht plakur ai tani ska me fuqi si punon me tastiera atij

----------


## King_Arthur

> esht plakur ai tani ska me fuqi si punon me tastiera atij


*sa per tastira atje ku vete baba ne internet duhet ti nderrojne cdo dite se grope i ben ai  

posi ka ca proxi baba qe po i futi e hodhi tuc chatin*

----------


## King_Arthur

> po ca thua ti re te gjesh 10 ndeshje ne koke i bie te ket halla b0l3 dashi



*o babe tamam ashtu eshte te kete halla b0l3 po keta keshtu lozin lloto ketu , i thashe une ik ore si paskeni gje llotot ketu ju merrka leket kot ky i llotos ku kapen gjithe ato re .*

----------


## BaBa

e mori brazili boterorin :P

----------

